# Let's just not!



## bbqjoe (Feb 10, 2017)




----------



## catsraven (Jan 25, 2010)

I think I'm going to be sick vract:


----------



## musketjim (Dec 7, 2011)

Think I'll skip this.


----------



## Flight1630 (Jan 4, 2017)

Ill Pass on that


----------



## phideaux (Nov 7, 2015)

Forgive me for a moment while I.....










Jim


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

I didn't think wheat had that much protein in it.
As far as eating it all it really amounts to is a hamburger bun and bbq sauce, just no meat.

note: just looked it up -it would take 3/4 cup of wheat to get that much protein


----------

